# Slow computer? 9 ways to make it run faster



## longknife (Aug 7, 2017)

There are times I want to take a hammer to this PC even though it’s fairly new, Looking forward to trying these out.

1. Check your hard drive space and your temporary files

2. Uninstall programs that you don't use

3. Turn off visual effects

4. Prevent unneeded Startup programs

5. Clean out malware

6. Defragment your drives (Windows 10 will do this automatically is you set it to)

7. Hardware solutions

8. Restart occasionally

9. Clean your computer, literally


----------



## miketx (Aug 7, 2017)

More memory helps as well.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 7, 2017)

longknife said:


> There are times I want to take a hammer to this PC even though it’s fairly new, Looking forward to trying these out.
> 
> 1. Check your hard drive space and your temporary files
> 
> ...


I prefer using a bull whip.........


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 7, 2017)

miketx said:


> More memory helps as well.


Not with the problem he's referring to, caches fill up with temp files over time slowing down the system, updates leave old unused files still sitting on the HD which are still read in a system search during process running.  Basically using the computer is like giving the computer arthritis over time which is why programs like CCleaner are around.  The best way to speed up an older system is to do a clean OS install every once in a while.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Aug 7, 2017)

I am being serious....with Windows 10, a good half of these solutions are inapplicable.
Despite my advice, an office manager bought a couple 4 GB RAM PC's from WalMart, with Win10 on them. At times they are virtually unusable. With just a browser open, and just opened to gmail...one tab open...67% of the CPU is eaten and as much as 70% of memory is used up.
Finally after pouring through online blogs etc. I managed to get the computers to be better...but I had to do a bunch of crap...with the full knowledge that most likely M$ will undo everything with an update.


----------



## waltky (Dec 13, 2017)

Switch to Linux Mint 18.2 Cinnamon


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 13, 2017)

Mount wheels...


----------



## Windparadox (Dec 13, 2017)

`
`
I use win 7 still. I'll add, keep current with the O/S updates. I also occasionally update all my drivers. I've also been trying out "*Process Lasso*" application. So far, so good, at least on my 64-bit system.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 13, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> `
> `
> I use win 7 still. I'll add, keep current with the O/S updates. I also occasionally update all my drivers. I've also been trying out "*Process Lasso*" application. So far, so good, at least on my 64-bit system.


I never use a third party driver update program, have tried many in the past with mixed results not to mention being somewhat unsecure.  I know what hardware is on all my computers and go directly to the manufacturer's site for updates.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 14, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> `
> `
> I use win 7 still. I'll add, keep current with the O/S updates. I also occasionally update all my drivers. I've also been trying out "*Process Lasso*" application. So far, so good, at least on my 64-bit system.



All good until Windows stops providing updates for Win 7.
Not likely for quite awhile as people are still buying new PC's with Win 7...which btw is the first time in PC history that oem manufactures are selling computers with an 8 year old operating system that is two versions back. This shows you just how bad Win 10 is.
  Frankly I do not see a clear path for Windows in the coming years. Their obvious #1 priority is to turn everyone's computer into a datamining tool for selling to advertisers. And more and more regular people are becoming aware of this.


----------



## Kat (Dec 15, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> > `
> ...




Didn't MS say W10 was the last they were putting out?


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 15, 2017)

Yeah I learned a few months back they can still make keys for Windows 7.  I bought a key for Windows 7 Ultimate off a site (Bonanza) and it worked fine for a long time, and suddenly it said it wasn't authentic.  I contacted Microsoft and they said the dealer had sold the same key to multiple people.  I asked if I was screwed... and after them asking me several times, they would only give me a new key if I gave them remote access to get into my computer and see where I bought the key and paid for it.  In a few minutes they deleted the old key, installed the new one, and created a notebook file with the key in it.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 15, 2017)

longknife said:


> There are times I want to take a hammer to this PC even though it’s fairly new, Looking forward to trying these out.
> 
> 1. Check your hard drive space and your temporary files
> 
> ...



If you throw it out of an airplane, it'll be going very fast by the time it hits the ground.


----------



## Kat (Dec 15, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Yeah I learned a few months back they can still make keys for Windows 7.  I bought a key for Windows 7 Ultimate off a site (Bonanza) and it worked fine for a long time, and suddenly it said it wasn't authentic.  I contacted Microsoft and they said the dealer had sold the same key to multiple people.  I asked if I was screwed... and after them asking me several times, they would only give me a new key if I gave them remote access to get into my computer and see where I bought the key and paid for it.  In a few minutes they deleted the old key, installed the new one, and created a notebook file with the key in it.




Cool. So 7 is going to be around a while? I liked 7, but for the most part I also like 10.
I have used Key Finder several times over the years to get my key...I guess I had lost it or whatever.
KeyFinder | Magical Jelly Bean


----------



## Windparadox (Dec 15, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> All good until Windows stops providing updates for Win 7.Not likely for quite awhile as people are still buying new PC's with Win 7...which btw is the first time in PC history that oem manufactures are selling computers with an 8 year old operating system that is two versions back. This shows you just how bad Win 10 is.Frankly I do not see a clear path for Windows in the coming years. Their obvious #1 priority is to turn everyone's computer into a datamining tool for selling to advertisers. And more and more regular people are becoming aware of this.


`
I'll move to Linux before I touch win 10.


----------



## Kat (Dec 15, 2017)

Windparadox said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > All good until Windows stops providing updates for Win 7.Not likely for quite awhile as people are still buying new PC's with Win 7...which btw is the first time in PC history that oem manufactures are selling computers with an 8 year old operating system that is two versions back. This shows you just how bad Win 10 is.Frankly I do not see a clear path for Windows in the coming years. Their obvious #1 priority is to turn everyone's computer into a datamining tool for selling to advertisers. And more and more regular people are becoming aware of this.
> ...




Why?


----------



## Kat (Dec 15, 2017)

Kat said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I learned a few months back they can still make keys for Windows 7.  I bought a key for Windows 7 Ultimate off a site (Bonanza) and it worked fine for a long time, and suddenly it said it wasn't authentic.  I contacted Microsoft and they said the dealer had sold the same key to multiple people.  I asked if I was screwed... and after them asking me several times, they would only give me a new key if I gave them remote access to get into my computer and see where I bought the key and paid for it.  In a few minutes they deleted the old key, installed the new one, and created a notebook file with the key in it.
> ...




KeyFinder is cool to have. Gives you more info than just the Key.


----------



## Boss (Dec 15, 2017)

Uninstall ANY program by McAfee!


----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2017)

Boss said:


> Uninstall ANY program by McAfee!




Amen to that! I hate McAfee!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 16, 2017)

Kat said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Because Win 10 basically turns your 'personal computer' into what is essentially a dedicated Microsoft workstation that is also a data-miner and ad-ware platform disguised as an operating system.   
Even if one is still using Win 7 there are specific updates to avoid, or delete if already installed, with Win 8/8.1 you're still semi-screwed with certain updates they won't let you block.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 16, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Windparadox said:
> ...


What are these Win8 Updates I cannot block?


----------



## IsaacNewton (Dec 16, 2017)

A skill everyone should have is reformatting and reinstalling the OS new. XP and Windows 7 are very stable platforms. Windows 10 is 3rd in that line and is pretty good though I can't stand when something on the pc decides it will update when IT wants to.

Save critical files to an external HD or a USB stick and then scorched Earth format. Nothing like a brand new install, no viruses or malware or anything else survives and the whole thing is updated and ready to go before you reinstall everything.

And for those so inclined get two or three hard drives, install Windows 7 on one and Windows 10 on another. That way you can run Win 7 programs in a natural state rather than any kind of emulation. I have XP up and running on a spare hard drive but getting it to work on current hardware you have to use some weird tricks here and there just to install it. Better to have a ten year old PC to run it on.

If we were voting I'd vote XP as the best Microsoft Operating System so far with Windows 7 a close second and Win 10 two lengths behind. And what of Windows 9? Windows 8 was so bad they skipped 9 so people would think it was eons into the future and Windows 8 was long long ago in a galaxy far far away.


----------



## Boss (Dec 16, 2017)

I was perfectly happy with Windows 98se.


----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Windparadox said:
> ...




Glad at least YOU knew the answer. 

I honestly do not see much difference because I have been using blockers and the like since I first started building computers. When I stopped building them (for the most part), I continued on with good software to keep things blocked and cleaned.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 16, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> A skill everyone should have is reformatting and reinstalling the OS new. XP and Windows 7 are very stable platforms. Windows 10 is 3rd in that line and is pretty good though I can't stand when something on the pc decides it will update when IT wants to.
> 
> Save critical files to an external HD or a USB stick and then scorched Earth format. Nothing like a brand new install, no viruses or malware or anything else survives and the whole thing is updated and ready to go before you reinstall everything.
> 
> ...



I would have to politely disagree. XP had a huge number of problems for it's first couple years. As well as it pretty much required people to buy a new PC. XP went on to become very stable and was probably the best gaming platform thusfar. 
  Windows 2000, a short-lived prequel to XP, was a very solid OS and the replacement of one of M$'s worst - Windows NT Workstation. OMG was that a bad OS. Inexcusably bad. At least as bad as Windows ME.
  Personally, I do not consider Windows 10 a serious OS. It exist to provide M$ the means to sell your data to advertisers. And it is simply unusable in a business sitting as it has terrible driver  issues with numerous hardware devices.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 16, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> A skill everyone should have is reformatting and reinstalling the OS new. XP and Windows 7 are very stable platforms. Windows 10 is 3rd in that line and is pretty good though I can't stand when something on the pc decides it will update when IT wants to.
> 
> Save critical files to an external HD or a USB stick and then scorched Earth format. Nothing like a brand new install, no viruses or malware or anything else survives and the whole thing is updated and ready to go before you reinstall everything.
> 
> ...


There is no emulation of Windows 7. The only emulation stuff is when you run 32 Bit programs on 64 Bit systems but you won´t notice it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 16, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


Microsoft Store for one.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 16, 2017)

Kat said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


Up until recently Cortana could be completely blocked so that it wouldn't run at all, Microsoft put a stop to that and though it can be set to not "help" it still runs in the background collecting data and sending it (supposedly anonymously) to Microsoft.   That was the straw that broke the camel's back for me.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 16, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Here´s how to disable:
Windows 8.1 – Windows Store, App Updates, Automatic | TechNet


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 16, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


The best solution for the future is to get an Enterprise LTSB key.


----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...




Yeah that sucks, but I never ever notice anything concerning it. Someone somewhere is going to get some data off us, if they choose to, no matter what we try and do to stop it.


----------



## Kat (Dec 16, 2017)

How do we know Cortana is running? Ringel05


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 16, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Too little, too late, once it's on the computer getting it off is a challenge at best.  Besides it's a moot point now.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 16, 2017)

Kat said:


> How do we know Cortana is running? Ringel05


Look at Processes.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 16, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...


Again, too little, too late.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 16, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


It´s one click away.

Ultimate Windows Tweaker 3 for Windows 8


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 17, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Like I said, it's a moot point now besides, I really don't like Win 8.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 17, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Windows 8 has several advantages over Windows 7 and when you deal with its sicknesses, its faster and better.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 17, 2017)

Kat said:


> How do we know Cortana is running? Ringel05



Cortona runs on every Win10 computer.
A cleverly disguised "helper"...that appears to be like iPhone SIRI...but not even close. It's main purpose to is to collect everything you do.
If you read the M$ fine print whne you first get a computer you would see that this includes Photos, Videos, Camera Shots, what you type and where you typed it. Among of course, everything you do online.


----------



## longknife (Dec 17, 2017)

I really don't understand all of this.

I was on the list for Win10 and had it installed the first day it was available. It works perfectly for me and I have no desire for anything else.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 17, 2017)

longknife said:


> I really don't understand all of this.
> 
> I was on the list for Win10 and had it installed the first day it was available. It works perfectly for me and I have no desire for anything else.


What part do you not get?
Win 10 is a data mining tool disguised as a computer. It's a trade off...you use the computer and Microsoft tracks and collects all of it and sells the data to advertisers. If you are ok with that then fine.


----------



## longknife (Dec 17, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't understand all of this.
> ...



Then why, at every turn, I am given the option of being tracked or no?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 17, 2017)

longknife said:


> I really don't understand all of this.
> 
> I was on the list for Win10 and had it installed the first day it was available. It works perfectly for me and I have no desire for anything else.


Good for you.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 17, 2017)

longknife said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


You're not.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 17, 2017)

longknife said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


You have no option.
Microsoft owns your PC...period.
What if your bank sold you your house but required you to tell them what you do in it? What if they installed a device that records what you watch on TV? A camera in your refrigerator that records what you eat?
That is exactly what Win 10 does. It uploads what you do in your computer and puts that info together to track your patterns for advertisers.
If you think that is ok...then you have no problem.


----------

